

MangoPay: Payment for Marketplaces – Accept online payments and manage e-money - florian95
http://www.mangopay.com/?gclid=CKKewbDZ6LYCFfQetAodrjQAqg

======
mamcx
This could work if the seller is located outside europa (like latin america)?
I'm looking for a solution that work for startups outside USA/UK...

------
Cieplak
If I were running an online marketplace in the United States and cared about
protecting the sellers in my marketplace from fraud:

<https://www.balancedpayments.com/>

~~~
meritt
Love how YC backed companies get free reign for spamming around here. Balanced
has been particularly notorious in both submissions and shill comments.

~~~
Cieplak
I apologize if my comment came off as spammy; I don't work for or represent
Balanced. When someone launches a product that is similar to an existing
product, particularly a YC startup's product, the existing product is relevant
to the discussion. There are so many payments startups right now, each with
its own niche. I think MangoPay and Balanced share a niche (online
marketplaces), but Balanced targets the US while MangoPay seems to be
targeting Europe.

------
samwillis
Has anyone here used them? It looks very good for a few ideas I have up my
sleave that I was waiting for balanced to launch in the UK for.

I'm quite astonished at there rates, its very good! There must be a catch.

~~~
mooktakim
I got in contact with them for one of my projects. They don't have £ support
yet, which they say will be available in June. I'm looking to use this service
if its as good as they say it is.

------
ryanmerket
How's this different from Balanced Payments? Other than the supported
countries. Do they do ACH? What's the holding period?

~~~
xanadohnt
Well they have some method to facilitate the "marketplace" usecase - payouts
to members of a defined group. So if it's not ACH, it's something very
similar.

------
deweller
Anyone know the pricing for this within the US? 1.8% + €0.18 (23 cents) sounds
too good to be true...

~~~
lazyjones
Sounds too good to be true for Europe also since credit card fees are included
apparently.

~~~
xanadohnt
Where did you see that CC fees are included? I really cannot see how they'd be
viable if so. But if, man, that's a deal.

~~~
Etienne92
Hello, i'm developer in the IT Team of mangopay, and the Credit card fees are
included in 1.8%.

~~~
xanadohnt
Wow!

------
GigabyteCoin
Have you guys looked into Bitcoin at all? Any plans on integrating it in the
future?

------
knes
Nice idea. Can I use MangoPay for a betting platform?

